# 8 seedlings in one pot



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 23, 2021)

hi  i threw some seeds in a pot that i thought were no good and they all popped and now are about 3 inches tall what is the best way to seperate and transplant them


----------



## Airbone (Oct 23, 2021)

Very carefully! Lol
I would gently try to wash the soil away in a bucket of water.


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 23, 2021)

ok thanks


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 23, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Very carefully! Lol
> I would gently try to wash the soil away in a bucket of water.


this is what it looks like


----------



## Airbone (Oct 23, 2021)

They look nice!


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 23, 2021)

lol used to i just got done detangleing and transplanting  might loose all of them see what tomorrow brings.I just learned never ever put more than one seed in a pot they had roots coming out the bottom of the pot 12 inches


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Airborn is correct. Not a Good idea. They need to be separated as quickly as possible. I have separated plants before, just not weed. Un-pot the root ball and wash all the dirt away and separate them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> lol used to i just got done detangleing and transplanting  might loose all of them see what tomorrow brings.I just learned never ever put more than one seed in a pot they had roots coming out the bottom of the pot 12 inches



if you lose all of them , do you have more seeds to plant?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Why wash the dirt away I would have dug each plant out with long bladed planting shovel. keeping as much dirt attached to each plants roots, then transplant into fresh soil.


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2021)

I have done this many times.  Take your time try an do as little damage to the roots as possible and you will be successful.  Do it now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Hell I have removed plants from pots. Washed off dirt and put them in DWC and Visa Versa.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Why wash the dirt away I would have dug each plant out with long bladed planting shovel. keeping as much dirt attached to each plants roots, then transplant into fresh soil.


I guess if they are all (the roots) tangled up with each other the rinsing may be of use, like pute said, as soon as possible.  There will be a little root damage no matter which way, just try to minimize. Let recover, dont dump nutes on them maybe adjust lights down a little for a day or so.

Bubba


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 24, 2021)

thanks for all the advice i just rolled over the pot got all out at once then got as much dirt away as possible roots were a big tangled mess i got what i could out of th ball heres what they look like this morning i did it last night


pute said:


> bigsur51 said:
> 
> 
> > if you lose all of them , do you have more seeds to plant?
> ...


well they all look good still its been since lastnight when i transplanted would they be looking bad by now if they were not going to make it?


Bubba said:


> I guess if they are all (the roots) tangled up with each other the rinsing may be of use, like pute said, as soon as possible.  There will be a little root damage no matter which way, just try to minimize. Let recover, dont dump nutes on them maybe adjust lights down a little for a day or so.
> 
> Bubba  no these were my only seeds


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2021)

They will be fine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2021)

just give them a little cal-mag at half strength and they will be fine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh and don't forget to sing a little , makes the Cal/Mag go down a little easier.........


----------



## Bubba (Oct 24, 2021)

I guess no peee and roundup then. When I sing, I make a mess gargling the cal mag. But my feet are nice and green. No lock out....some stinkout. A bit. Puffin & Passin. Whoops I'm by myself.

Bubba


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 26, 2021)

well now some are getting yellow bottom leaves and brown splashes on all the leafs


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I guess no peee and roundup then. When I sing, I make a mess gargling the cal mag. But my feet are nice and green. No lock out....some stinkout. A bit. Puffin & Passin. Whoops I'm by myself.
> 
> Bubba


thank you


----------



## Bubba (Oct 26, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> thank you


It's an old joke....


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 26, 2021)

i planted them in fox farms ocean they state you dont have to add nutes is this true


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> if you lose all of them , do you have more seeds to plant?


Iam still waiting on my seeds smh


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 26, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> i planted them in fox farms ocean they state you dont have to add nutes is this true


I did I used ocean forest with some perlite and I added the nutes everysunday and I grew a monster


----------

